# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Βρήκα νεοσσό περιστέρι τι να το ταίσω?

## Follow*The*Rabbit

παιδια καλησπερα!
χθες βρηκα ενα περιστερακι στο δρομο, περιπου 25-27 ημερων απ'οτι μορω να κρινω απο τις φωτο εδω! 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...AE%CE%BD%CE%B1

τι φαγητο να του δωσω; δε ξερω αν τσιμπολογαει απο κατω ακομα αν και του εχω βαλει σπορακια απο τα παπαγαλακια μου και νερο. νερο του εδωσα και ειπιε (μολις του εβαλα το ραμφος μεσα στο νερο ειπιε δυο καλες γουλιες και μετα δεν ηθελε αλλο) τα σπορακι δε ξερ αν τα τσιμπολογαει γιατι του εβαλα κατω στο χαρτακι και τα εχει διασκορπησει και δεν το εχω μσα στο δωματιο για να μην κολλησει τπτ τα παπαγαλακια, οποτε δεν το βλεπω τι κανει συνεχεια.
σκεφτηκα να του κανω νιανια ενα αυγο με φρουτοαυγοτροφη (αυτη που ειναι πολυχρομη και μυριζει σα μπισκοτο!)  και να του το δωσω με συριγγα αλλα...ξερω γω; 
σκεφτομαι αυτιο να το παω στην ΑΝΙΜΑ να το φροντισει αλλα ψηνομαι κι ολας να το μεγαλωσω μια δυο βδομαδες (αληθεια...ποσο παιρνει; ξερω παντως πως να το μαθω να κανει τα πρωτα του φτερουγισματα, ειχα κι αλλο ενα παρομοιο περιστατικο οταν ειμουν μικροτερη και εκανε τις πρωτες του πτησεις απο το δωματιο μου στο σαλονι) μεχρι να μαθει να πεταει και να το αφησω μετα καπου που να εχει κι αλλα περιστερια, π.χ. Συνταγμα (αν και τωρα με τις διαδηλωσεις και ολα αυτα σκεφτομαι καλυτερα καπου πιο εξοχικα οπως στο παρκο Τριτση). 
πειτε μου τη γνωμη σας!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Χλοη δες εδω Βρήκατε ένα νεοσσό; και εδω Τάϊσμα νεοσσού με σύριγγα.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ευχαριστω πολυ για τα λινκς αλλα δε βοηθησανε και πολυ διοτι το μικρακι δεν ειναι νεοσος ειναι στη φαση λιγο πριν μαθει να πεταει. και κανει μεν τα ηχακια του πιτσουνιου αλλα δεν "τριζει" τα φτερακια του και τετοια. η μυτουλα του θελει ακομα να κληρηνει και μερικα μωρουδιακα (ελαχιστα) φτερωματα. 
εξαλλου...ειναι κυριακη σημερα και ολα κλειστα! σημερα τι να του δωσω για φαι; 
και απο αυριο θα παρω την ΑΝΙΜΑ να μου πει, αλλα σημερα ειναι κλειστα!

----------


## xarhs

ισως αμα εφτιαχνες αυγο με βρωμη που εκανα εγω και ειχε πετυχει. εχεις νιφαδες βρωμης στο σπιτι?

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

δυστυχως οχι! :/ αλλα εφτιαξα αυγο νιανια με φρουτοαυγοτροφη! δεν την εχω δωσει ακομα γιατι ηθελα να σας ρωτησω!

----------


## xarhs

φρυγανιες εχεις στο σπιτι??????????? ισως αμα ανακατευες αυγο με τριμμενη φρυγανια και με βραστο νερο , και μετα με ξυλακι η συριγγα στο στομα

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

χμμμ!! ναι ναι θα ψαξω τωρα! αν δεν εχουμε φρυγανιες (δεν εχουμε και πολλα σε αυτο το σπιτι :/ ) να βαλω ψωμακι μουλιασμενο;

----------


## xarhs

αν μπορεσεις να το ομογενοποιησεις και να μην εχει κομματακια νομιζω δεν υπαρχει προβλημα. 2 δωσεις φρυγανια και 1 αυγο ειναι η δοσολογια.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

οκ θα δοκιμασω τωρα ευχαριστω!!  :Happy:

----------


## demis

Eιναι μικρο ακομα ναι μεν δεν εμεινε πολυ καιρος μεχρι να απογαλακτιστει αλλα και παλι χρειαζεται και κρεμα. Δεν ξερω ακριβως ποτε πρεπει να απογαλακτιστουν τα περιστερια γιατι εγω που εχω μεγαλωσει, απο 30 ημερων τα μαθαινω να τρωνε σπορακια και τα δινω και λιγη κρεμα και μετα σταδιακα μολις παει εναμιση μηνων σταματαει να θελει κρεμα σαν τρελο  και την κοβω αποτομα γιατι μετα τα αφηνω στην εξοχη που εχουμε περιστερια αμα τα καρτησω παραπανω φοβαμαι οτι δε θα προσαρμωστουν στη φυση. Κανονικη κρεμα για μωρα παπαγαλακια κανει καλα τη δουλεια της. Μεχρι αυριο για τροφη βραστου ενα αυγουλακι και βαλε η ενα μπισκοτο πτιμπερ η λιγο τριμενη φρυγανια και διαλισε τα με ζεστο νερακι για μια μερα θα κανει δουλεια, για μονιμο δεν ξερω αλλα σιγουρα δε θα σε βολευει  να το φτιαχνεις αυτο καθε μερα. Τρωνε πολυ δεν ειναι σαν τα κοκατιλ αυτα.. φαντασου ενα μωρακι 20 23 ημερων που ειχα παρει περυσι μεχρι 30 35 ημερων ειχε καθαρισει ενα ολοκληρο κουτακι κρεμα 500γρ. οποτε ξανασκεψου το αυτο που λες πως 25 ημερων δεν ειναι πολυ μικρο...

----------


## οδυσσέας

και σκετο μουλιασμενο ψωμι μπορει να φαει. κοψε μικρα κοματακια ανοιξε του το στομα και δωστου μεχρι να γεμισει η γουσια του.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

λοιπον του εκανα μιξη με αυγο, ψωμι και την πολυχρωμη αυγοτροφη, σα χυλο και του το εδωσα με τη συριγγα 4 μλ περιπου, με το ζορι βεβαια γιατι δεν ηθελε. 
ναι δε νομιζω να μπορω να το κρατησω για 2/2μιση βδομαδες και να το ταιζω με συριγγα, θα παρω αυριο την ΑΝΙΜΑ και βλεπουμε, αν χρειαστει θα το κανω βεβαια!
η γουσια....τι ειναι;

----------


## jk21

η γουσα ειναι ο προλοβος 

δωσε αυγο λιγο λιγο και ειναι μια χαρα μεχρι να επικοινησεις με ανθρωπους ,που μπορουν να το αναλαβουν 

αν κατα λαθος εχεις αψητο κιμα στο σπιτι ,πες μου να σου πω τι να κανεις

----------


## xarhs

τον προλοβο θα εννοει ο κωστας

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

χμμμ μαλιστα, ενταξει θα προσεχω αυτο με τον προλοβο... φαινεται ομως στην ηλικια που ειναι αυτο; 
δστυχως δεν εχω κιμα οχι :/
ευχαριστω ολους μουτσο μουτσο για τις συμβουλες!!  :Happy:

----------


## demis

Αμα δεν έχεις πολυ χρονο στη διαθεση σου καλυτερα να το δωσεις σε καποιον που εχει εμποιρια και χρονο για να το μεγαλωσει.. Δε θελει αλλες δυο ευδομαδες θελει αλλες 3 4 κατα τη γνωμη μου αναλογως. Παντως αν τελικα το αναλαβεις εσυ σε 2 3 μερες θα χεις παρει το κολαιν και δε θα θες να το αποχωρηστεις με τιποτα!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ειναι αυτος σωστος τροπος για ταισμα;;
λιγακι γρηγορα δεν το εκανε;; 




μωρε ξερεις κατι, δε ξερω αν θα το αντεξω, εχω χρονο να ασχοληθω αλλα δεν ειμαι και στην καλυτερη ψυχολογια αυτη τη στιγμη, εχει κι αυτα τα μαμουνια των περιστεριων που με φρικαρουνε!!!! :/ :/
αν χρειαστει ομως θα το προσπαθησω σιγουρα απλα δε θελω να κανω και κατι λαθος.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

αυτος εδω ειναι ο κυριος (δε ξερω γιατι μου εχει κατσει πως ειναι αρσενικο) και μαλιστα κανει τις πρωτες του πτησεις στα χαμηλα. απο την πετσετα (στο υψος μιας καρεκλας) μεχρι περιπου 3 μετρα πιο κει, κερδιζει πολυ λιγο υψος αλλα την προσγειωση και την ευθεια την εχει!
δεν ειναι φοβιτσιαρης, σε αφηνει να τον πιασεις χωρις να κουνηθει αλλα ειναι σπαστικουλης και δε θελει να τον ταιζεις με το ζορι, δλδ παντα, και προσπαθει να ξεφυγει.

----------


## stelios7

Αυτη ειναι η τροφη για τα πιτσουνια (νεοσους) που εχει το παιδι στο βιντεο αμα πας σε πετ σοπ ισως να εχει!!! δεν θημαμε πως την λενε αυριο θα ρωτησω τον πατερα μου! Πηγαινε εκει που βρηκες το πουλι και κοιτα τις ταρατσες να δεις αν εχει κανεις περιστερια λογικα απο αυτον θα επεσε! Αμα πας απογευμα σινιθως πετανε τα περιστερια θα τον βρεις ποιο ευκολα!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Χλοη δες και αυτον τον τροπο για να ταισεις το μικρο. αν και για μενα ο τροπος με την σύριγγα ειναι ποιο ευκολος και γρηγορος. 
τωρα ποιος ειναι ο σωστος? ειναι ενα ερωτημα

----------


## οδυσσέας

δες και αυτα.

----------


## stelios7

Η τροφη που πρεπει να παρεις για το πουλακι λεγετε Κ5 αυτη την βαζεις με νερο την διαλιεις σαν κρεμα να γινει οχι πολυ πιχτη και την δινεις με μεγαλη σιριγκα η με μπουκαλι κοκακολας μικρο αν κανεις μια τριπα στο καπακι και βαλεις ενα σολινακι κανει αλλα αν βαριεσαι τις πατεντες παρε μια μεγαλη σιριγκα!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

Παιδακια μιλησα με τον κτηνιατρο και μου ειπε να το παω στην ΑΝΙΜΑ ετσι κι αλλιως για να το τσεκαρουνε αν ειναι καλα κτλ και μετα ή το αφηνω ή μου δινουν οδηγιες και βλεπω πως το ταιζουνε και τι του δινουνε και το κανω μετα εγω.

ευχαριστω για τα βιντεακια!  :Happy:  το μονο προβλημα με αυτο το πουλι ειναι οτι δε θελει να φαει. ενω τα πουλακια στα βιντεο πανε απο μονα τους, τουτο εδω πρεπει να του ανοιξω με το ζοορι το ραμφος και να του βαζω λιγο λιγο το χυλο, μη το πνιξω κι ολας καταλαθος.

----------


## stelios7

Ετσι κανουν τα περισοτερα γιατι ειναι μεγαλο δεν εχει μαθει ετσι!

----------


## demis

Καλέ ειναι επειδη ακομα δεν εχει μαθει εχει συνηθισει τους γονεις του να το ταιζουν, τι νομιζεις αυτα στο βιντεο απο την πρωτη στιγμη έτσι ηταν? Οντως το κ5 ειναι κανονικα για περιστερακια αλλα αμα δεν βρεις κανει καλο και η κλασικη κρεμα. Μερικοι τα ταιζουν και σπορους οπως στο πρωτο βιντεο, εγω δε συμφωνω γιατι το ειχα δοκιμασει και μου βγαζανε σπρορακια ολοκληρα στις κουτσουλιες τους οποτε δεν το κανω, ασε που σιγουρα αυτα ακομα δεν του δινουν θρεπτικες ουσιες που χρειαζεται σαν μωρο ουτε το σκετο ψωμακι.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ααααχαααα........... ωστε ετσι λοιπον.... ::  ενταξει ελπιζω και αυτο να μαθει γιατι φοβαμαι ετσι οπως το ζουλαω να μην του ποναω το ραμφος!
παιδια παντως ο κτηνιατρος μου ειπε να του βαλω μεσα στο χυλο (μου ειπε οτι ειναι καλος αυτος που του εφτιαξα χθες) και λιγη ξηρα γατοτροφη για να παιρνει πρωτεινες!

----------


## demis

Δεν νομιζω να ισχυει αυτο γιατι τα περιστερια ειναι σποροφαγα πουλια, Αν ηταν δεκαοχτουρακι μπορει αυτα τρωνε κυριως εντομα και σκουλικια. Ο,τι σου πουνε στη ΑΝΙΜΑ κανε γιατι θα ακουσεις διαφορα ο καθενας εχει τη δικη του αποψη εγω απλα τους δινω την κρεμα που ξερω πως τα καταφερνω μια χαρα με αυτη γιατι δεν βρισκω το κ5 εδω και εχω διαβασει σε αρθρα που εχει γραψει η ΕΚΠΑΖ οτι μεγαλωνουν μια χαρα με το Εxact οποτε δεν το σκαλιζω με κατι αλλο. Αυτο με τη γατοτροφη εγω δεν θα το εκανα παντως.

----------


## jk21

κρεμα νεοσσων και μπιλιτσες κιμα  

ή 

200 γρ. κιμάς φρέσκος.
2 καλά βρασμένα αυγά ψιλοτριμένα λίγο ψωμί ψίχα τριμμένο.
2 κουταλιές της σούπας λάδι
μισο κουταλι σουπιοκοκκαλο τριμμενο 
πολυβιταμινη για 300 γρ τροφη 

ζυμωνουμε και ετοιμαζουμε μικροσκοπικες μπιλιτσες σαν μεριδες για αρκετες μερες ,τις οποιες κραταμε σε λαδοχαρτο μεσα σε μπωλ στην καταψυξη ,και βγαζουμε 2 ωρες πριν καθε γευμα ,οσο θελουμε

μετα τον απογαλακτισμο μονο σπορους

----------


## xarhs

ο κιμας φρεσκος δεν θελει καποιου ειδους αποστειρωση δημητρη? καποιος που ταιζε με κυμα τα εχασε τα πουλια

----------


## jk21

ειναι μιγμα που ταιζεται δεκαετιες απο σταθμους αγριων ζωων ,σε αρρωστα ή χτυπημενα εντομοφαγα πουλια (σαρκοφαγα εχει περισσοτερο κιμα ) ή νεοσσους εντομοφαγων και σποροφαγων 

δες εδω ,που το συστηνει και πτηνιατρος (τα 2 τελευταια ειναι ασβεστιο για μεγαλα ζωα που υπαρχει σε καταστηματα κτηνιατρικων ) 

*Α' βοήθειες - Οδηγίες Περίθαλψης Πτηνών**Τροφικό μίγμα

Το τροφικό μίγμα προσφέρεται σε πολλά είδη πουλιών και κυρίως στα εντομοφάγα.
Τα υλικά που απαιτούνται για την μείξη είναι:
200 γρ. κιμάς φρέσκος.
2 καλά βρασμένα αυγά ψιλοτριμένα λίγο ψωμί ψίχα τριμμένο.
2 κουταλιές της σούπας λάδι.
5 ταμπλέτες Pet Τabs σκόνη
1 ταμπλέτα Pet Cal σκόνη.*



στο Βολο μεχρι πριν λιγα χρονια και για 15 τουλαχιστον χρονια ,ταιζουν με κατι τετοιο και με πανω κατω αυτο το μιγμα ,ειχε μεγαλωσει και απελευθερωσει 2 σταχταρες ο Νικος απο Λαρισα (με τις καρδερινες ) παροτι τοτε ηταν απειρος και πολλοι δεν πιστευανε οτι θα τα καταφερει (θυμασαι Νικο; ) 

το ιδιο και ο Αγγελος (ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2 ) με τελευταιο ενα καρακαξακι ... 

οχι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ,αν παρεις φρεσκο κιμα ,που μοσχοβολαει ακομα

----------


## jk21

το ψωμι φρεσκο .... οχι οτι μαζευουμε απο δω και απο κει .... το διευκρινιζω για να μην δινω ιδεες που ειναι και της μοδας τωρα τελευταια

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

Λοιπον παιδακια, πηγα ΑΝΙΜΑ και μου δωσανε κρεμα απο εκει και μου ειπανε να του το δινω με συριγγα και μου δωσανε και μια πλαστικη προεκτασουλα για τη συριγγα για να το βαζω κατευθειαν στον προλοβο (φανταζομαι πως το λενε; ) μου δειξανε και πως να το κανω. ααχ πολυ τρομαχτικο ειναι, το σκεφτομαι και με πιανει το στομαχι μου :/ 
επεισης για την γατοτροφη , μου το ειπε ο κτηνιατρος της ΑΝΙΜΑ οποτε σιγουρα ξερει τι κανει. 
το θεμα ειναι τωρα πως εχω τουλαχιστον κρεμα!! μου ειπανε 3 φορες τη μερα (πρωι-μεσημερι-απογευμα) απο 20μιλιγκραμ τη φορα. 
μου ειπανε περιπου 2 βδομαδες να το κρατησω, καπου τοσο θα του παρει να μαθει να πεταει αν ηδη κανει μικρες πτησουλες. 
φανταζομαι βεβαια θα πρεπει να το μαθω να τρωει και σπορακια πριν το αφησω! ετσι;
δημητρη μπορω να δοκιμασω αυτο με τον κιμα οσο ειναι στην κρεμα ε; ετσι για ποικιλια;

----------


## οδυσσέας

Χλοη μην φοβασε τιποτα. προχωρα με θαρρος μονο καλο θα του κανεις με το ταισμα. εμεις σε θαυμαζουμε γι'αυτο που κανεις. Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο.

----------


## jk21

σου το προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα αντι γατοτροφης .το ιδιο σου λεει και ο γιατρος ,απλα οι πρωτες υλες θα ειναι αλλες ..... της γατοτροφης δεν θα ειναι απο σπαλα μοσχαρισια ,αλλα θα ειναι απο μπριζολα απο μικρο μοσχαρακι ,ξερεις αυτες των 14 ευρω το κιλο .... αστειευομαι ... να μην σου πω απο τι κρεας θα ειναι ... ε οδυσσεα; 

παντως ναι για ευκολια ,ταιζονται και με τροφη για γατα .

αν δινεις κρεμα ,δεν χρειαζεται ψωμι στον κιμα ,ισως και αυγο .λιγο λαδακι βαλε

----------


## οδυσσέας

ΑΑΑ ανγκους ελευθερας βοσκης :Happy0196:

----------


## jk21

θυμομουνα τι μου λεγες για κεινο το εργοστασιο ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

το καταλαβα :winky: απλα ηθελαν να αυξησουν την ποιοτητα της πρωτεινης και τα αφηναν να βγαλουν σκουληκια ::

----------


## nikoslarisa

ετσι Δημητρη.μαλιστα καθε χρονο οταν παω για μπανιο στη θαλασσα περναω απο το μερος που τα απελευθερωσα κ παντα το θυμαμαι..ειχα βαλει κ βιντεακι για τους απιστους.....μεγαλωνουν αψογα.θεληση να εχεις....

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

περιμενω να κρυωσει η κρεμα για να του τη δωσω τωρα...
παντως ητανε τρομαχτικηη πρωτη εμπειρια, ειναι εδω και ο κολλητος μου απο χθες και μου λεει θα το κανω εγω την πρωτη φορα που το εχω ξανακανει σε χελωνα (ειχε βοηθησει για λιγακι τους εθελοντες στον Αρχελων) να δεις. 
και να ειμαι "οχι ΟΧΙ που ειναι η γλωσσα, που ειναι η ΓΛΩΣΣΑ;;!!" "ρε το καννουμε λαθος θα πνιγει!!" ""ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΓΛΩΣΣΑ!!" χαχαχχαα!! ενταξει πανικος.... ελπιζω να το συνηθισω γρηγορα γιατι θα λιποθυμησω!! 

ειχα ακουσει για τις γατοτροφες/σκυλοτροφες οτι εχουν μεσα και γατουλες/σκυλακια/διαφορα απο τροχαια/ευθανασιες/κτλ.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

Λοιπον ειναι η δευτερη φορα που το ταιζω μονη μου και νομιζω ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο απο οτι στην αρχη, το καταφερνω σχεδον αμεσως!  :Happy:  
Οδυσσεα ευχαριστω για την ψηφο εμπιστοσυνης χαχαχχα!! ( "Χλοη μην φοβασε τιποτα. προχωρα με θαρρος μονο καλο θα του κανεις με το  ταισμα. εμεις σε θαυμαζουμε γι'αυτο που κανεις. Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο.") 
απλα εχω μια απορια να το ταιζω στανταρ ωρες, ή γενικα, πρωι μεσημερι απογευμα, ή μπορω να μοιρασω την ποσοτητα που μου ειπανε σε 2 μερη τις μερες που δεν ειμαι στο σπιτι;
και το λιγοτερο, ανα ποσες ωρες να του δινω φαι; μηπως εχει στον προλοβο του ακομα φαι και βαζοντας εγω κι αλλο σκασει;

----------

